

Ask HN: Education Reform Movies? - rick_2047

I feel kinda funny asking this question to this community, but can you all suggest movies that depict educational reforms?<p>The story behind it is not very fascinating. We have a new robotics club at our college where we also put aside some time for non-technical things. The volunteers hit upon the happy idea that we should make a interesting report to be sent to our university (we are a private one so the office is in the area....somewhere). The title will be "What ideas for educational reforms can a student get by just watching movies". So now we are all looking for movies which we will show to the group and make notes on them and then forge a report on the feasibility and prospects of such reforms in college education. We have two movie lined up the recent hit in India <i>3 Idiots</i> by Amir khan and one of my favorite <i>Accepted</i>.<p>I request you all to contribute more movies in this genre. The language must be english and hindi.Dubbed movies will also do...I think.
======
cervus
First I'd like recommend these interviews as an interlude, for your robotics
club especially the one with Larry Rosenstock from High Tech High:
<http://www.mobilelearninginstitute.org/21stcenturyeducation/>

This has an angry little trailer, but seems to more about Amerian campus
politics than educational reform: <http://indoctrinate-u.com/intro/>

"We are the people we've been waiting for" has a focus on education reform in
Great Britain: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRi8_fXz1D8> and
<http://youtube.com/WeAreThePeopleMovie>

Plus there's a two or three kickstarter projects on documentaries in
education. Hope this helps!

I will dig around and try to find a few more. The one's Jon Bischke posted
sound good as well. Take care!

------
jonbischke
I don't know if these are exactly what you are looking for but try the
following:

-A Touch of Greatness -The Class -The War on Kids -Declining by Degrees: Higher Ed At Risk

I'm incredibly passionate about this topic so will be interested to see if any
one else adds anything here.

~~~
rick_2047
I too am very passionate about the subject. The suggestions are great but they
are more highschool oriented. We want something which has college culture in
it. You know how they bore us in class while we could learn much more outside
building things.

